
How does knowledge sharing take place inside your software development team? - backtobasics
What techniques do you use? XP best practices like pair programming or more advanced approaches like mob programming or simply no collaboration?
======
OtterCoder
I say to myself, "Self, what did you learn today?"

But seriously, as a freelancer, I'll usually explain some new process or
algorithm to my non-technical wife until it makes sense to her. It's a better
version of rubber-ducking that helps you not only understand your own code,
but also improves your ability to talk to clients.

Not quite what you were asking, but I think it's relevant. You can't really
share the nitty-gritty of technical info with colleagues until you can also
give an overview to a layperson.

------
thefastlane
under duress (unfortunately).

many work cultures are tribal, insular, and/or fueled by fear. knowledge
sharing is the exception in such environments.

~~~
backtobasics
That's bad.

~~~
thefastlane
i'll add some positive thoughts as well.

i think basic tools like a source code respository and a wiki (especially one
that allows grouping/arranging pages together into folders or some hierarchy)
can go a long way.

